# Staggering seams on vinyl siding?



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

How do you guys like to stagger your seams on vinyl siding? I have seen houses that they stair step the seams, almost like you do to get your stagger on shingles, I have seen where you use the piece that you end up cutting off the last piece as your starter for the next course but then the seam lines up vertically every other course. Or I've seen a random pattern which to me makes the seams less noticeable. What do you guys prefer, do you have a method for figuring out your stagger keeping efficiency and waste in mind?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If you "stair-step" the seams like they used to do with aluminum -
It "sticks" out.
You can see a pattern.
Also, there are other considerations.
We usually try to make them random - 3ft. (+-) apart.

"RF"


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i do the same thing as ross, typically whatever is left from a piece that finishes a run ill use the offcut to start the next course.. however if a pattern starts to form ill break it up by cutting some off the starter piece


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I lay out the wall considering the length of the material. I seem to have a lot of 24' walls on 24x24 garages, so I'll go 2x12, then 3x8. I can use the 4 footers on the front beside the overhead door opening. No sense going with 4x6 because then you are just cutting up material.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I try to find a balance between appearance and economy. I go as random as possible without being wasteful.
I don't use pieces shorter than 2 feet or so in a run and I try to avoid the stair step pattern.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm with the other guys, go random without wasting. Stair step looks terrible.


----------

